# Not a recipe but a cut of meat



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

just had pork blade steaks today on the grill and OMG they were so good ... hit them with Lawrys, tony chere, and onion powder ... that was some good eating ... first time for me having them ... they had a nice marble in them and were so juicy


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

oh yeah,great stuff...


----------

